

Show HN: easyAB.js - a jQuery / Zepto plugin for easily setting up A/B Tests - srom
http://srom.github.io/easyAB/

======
srom
This is a simple plugin for setting up A/B and multivariate tests with Zepto
or jQuery. Hope it could help tech savvy people build better landing pages.
What do you think of it?

